# Offset Detailing Essex: Tuition Day - Mk1 Focus RS in Imperial Blue



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.*

Reece brought along his awesome Mk1 Focus RS for a day's turn around and also to learn the basics of machine polishing using the Rupes Bigfoot system as well as gaining more confidence with his own DA polisher.

I don't usually do tuitions as such as I like to crack on with my own work but as Reece's car was pretty damn cool and I hadn't worked on the Focus RS before, so it made a nice change to the norm.

We cracked straight on with the bonnet, showing Reece's the do's and don't and that patience pays off. We tried a variety of different compounds and pads, settling on Rupes yellow pads, Scholl orange/blue pads and S3 Gold which seemed to cut through safely bearing in mind we had just a day to turn this around for an upcoming car show.

Refinement was used with Rupes white pads and their Ultrafine polish with IPA wipedowns throughout the whole process. This created a ridiculous amount of gloss and reflections ready for LSP.

LSP was taken care of with Reece's magic box of Auto Finesse waxes. We opted for a good coat of Desire wax with Reece applying product and me following him around.

Tyres dressed with Gyeon.

Onto the pictures!







Reece trying out the Rupes system.




Looking good!






Don't slip!


Lovely!


Before.


And after.








That's more like it.







Mirror, mirror.









Outside in the sunshine. Reece was very lucky with the weather as it was belting down while we were working on the Focus.













Serious wet look!





Thanks for looking!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

And some quick Youtube videos.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Stunning finish and looked like he learnt well 👍


----------



## Killainstinct (Jul 20, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome job on a great car, that RS blue looks superb in the sun!


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

I was just reading this on Edition. 

I always remember you for blue cars, your TT, the Maserati and this. 

What colour was your TT by the way? Maturis or Denim?


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, he can enter that straight into the Waxstock competition it looks that good


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Great work


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Tomm said:


> I was just reading this on Edition.
> 
> I always remember you for blue cars, your TT, the Maserati and this.
> 
> What colour was your TT by the way? Maturis or Denim?


And my Beetle haha!

TT was denim blue. :thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks again Daryl for taking the time to show/teach me how to machine polish properly :thumb:

I can't believe how good the car looked once we finished up and added a coat of Desire!

A quick pic of the RS in the club stand area @ BHP Show yesterday! 
(Had quite a lot of people looking at the car through out the day too :thumb


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice work as usual .


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Lovely looking motor!

Sounds great too :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome work & colour


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Many thanks!


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

I really do fancy one of these, that looks absolutely stunning!!

Awesome job for just a days graft.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Crackers said:


> I really do fancy one of these, that looks absolutely stunning!!
> 
> Awesome job for just a days graft.


Treat yourself man! Cheers!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

That's one nice RS. A great improvement.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Amazing finish you have there mate. Looks epic in the sun.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great work and lovely looking motor :thumb:


----------



## Flakepop (Jun 4, 2015)

What a finish, top job


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Flake!


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Thats special, great work!!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## troll (Jun 17, 2009)

Great job, the Imperial Blue on the FRS looks great when polished and sitting in the sun.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Lovely colour great job done .


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Tony!


----------

